# Need suggestions



## cindi (Jul 16, 2008)

We have a trip booked for Hawaii for Jan 2009. I have the airfare already booked, but now have to decide about the inter island transportation and car rental.

We are flying into Oahu one day early, arriving on Friday, with our first timeshare exchange in maui on Sat. I thought we could just find a hotel somewhere for that one night and then get up and get to Maui and arrive early enough to try to request a nice room. Worth a shot, anyway.

My questions are threefold.

First, do you think we would be better off renting a car when we arrive and then doing the ferry with the car? Our second week is back on Oahu, so it would be handy to not have to deal with more than one car rental line. 

Second, is it better to just book inter island flights and deal with car rentals for each island seperately? Do you ever get a better price for two weeks rather than two individual rentals? How much does the ferry even cost? Is it cost effective? And if we do the flights, is Hawaiian a safe bet?

Third, we need a place to spend the on Friday night in Oahu. If we had the rental car, it would open up a lot more possibilities than if we had to rely on taxis, I am sure. Any suggestions as to a place to stay for one night? 

I am really looking forward to this trip!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 16, 2008)

You'll be so tired after a flite from ND you will just want to crash when to get to HNL.  Get some place close to the airport that has a free shuttle.  If you are spending a whole week on Oahu coming back you may want to rent a car for a few days.

Hawaiian Air has the top safety record of all airlines.  Lotsa people get seasick on the ferry.

If you want to get a nice room at a time share do it 6 months in advance not 6 hrs in advance.

Remember if your flight arrives at HNL at 4pm it is going to seem like 9pm to your midwestern biological clock.

Sterling


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 16, 2008)

Several times we've spent that first night on Honolulu before heading over to another island.

By far the best option I've found is to see if Hotwire will offer you a 3* hotel in Waikiki for that one night.  At the times I've done that, research has shown that the only 3* hotel in Waikiki being offered by Hotwire was the Radisson, which is a pretty nice hotel.  The price offered by Hotwire has always been less than the best rates I've been able to find at any of the airport area hotels - all of which have some very bad reviews.

I've then been able to pick up a rental car for one night - via Priceline or Hotwire - at a fraction of the cost of taxi rides to and from the hotel (including hotel parking charges).


----------



## chellej (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with what Steve said - we went in May, Got the Illikai on hotwire for a great price - walked to the Hilton Next door for dinner, got a very cheap car rental through Priceline.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 17, 2008)

We've spent one night on Oahu at the beginning of the trip several times.  And we flew from Detroit WITH LITTLE KIDS (read:  Not one lick of rest on the plane for us) but never had a problem with being too exhausted when getting off the plane.  I think we were flying on adrenaline to be there!

What we did (and it worked out very well) was to wait and rent a car for one night and a room _*a few weeks in advance of our arrival.*_   I think we used Priceline one time.  Travelocity another (when I was feeling less daring), etc etc.  Always looking for a last minute deal.  It worked every time (and this was 4th of July time which is a BUSY time.....you're looking at January which is far slower and with the economic downturn across the nation I think you will find deals galore on Honolulu).  We enjoyed hotels right on Waikiki.  For one night, what the heck!  That way you can watch the sunset, look at DiamondHead, stroll the waterfront, go for a swim at the beach if you want, cruise the shops, pop into a restaurant....you really feel like vacation has begun more than an airport hotel.     

Renting a car, we packed our "main" bags which stayed in the trunk of the car, and had an "overnight bag" which we took into the hotel for that one night.

If you've never been to Hawaii before, consider getting up and being at Pearl Harbor as they open (or before, you'll be up EARLY!).  You can fit in a tour if you're on the ball and your flight doesn't leave until noon-ish.

I would take a flight, not the ferry.  Several reasons for this....
1.  The flight is waaaaaay faster.
2.  In January, you are really playing with Mother Ocean making everyone seasick on the trip or sending waves so big the ferry is cancelled.
3.  There is so much controversy surrounding the ferry:  Does it hasten the dangerous spread of invasive, non-native plants?  Does it pollute the ocean?  Bother the whales?  I don't know the answer to any of these, but when I hear locals being as vocal as they are with protests against the ferry, I won't support it if they aren't happy about it.

My guess is with the national economic downturn effecting Hawaii tourism, you will find rental car deals that are palatable.  Check out some of the local companies.  We rented with someone on Kauai that was a local company and got a great rate and it was just fine.  Check around aggressively with your computer.

Get your interisland tickets as soon as you can.  As the plane fills, the price goes up, so the first people to buy get the best fare.


----------



## jmatias (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Cindi,

I also agree about staying night on Oahu and getting rental car for the night.  We have yet to try the Superferry and will some day to at least see what it is like.  However, my biggest concern is the waves in January.   

If the economy continues this way, you should be able to find some decent hotel/car rates.

Jen


----------



## cindi (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you, everyone.  

I am going to go with the flights. Looks like the prices are about $150 each right now. I will book them this evening after work.

I like the idea of using priceline, but to be honest, I have never used it. It does sound like a great plan though, to wait and bid on a room like that. How do you know what you are getting, or don't you?

I had thought about a "splurge" on the hotel for that Friday night, but we ARE giong to be really tired, and will probably go right to bed. So it will more than likely be a waste. We did stay at the Outrigger Reef on our very first trip there. What  thrill that was. 

And it probably will be cheaper to rent a car for that night than to use a cab. Unless we find a hotel with a free shuttle, that is. 

Our second week is on Oahu, so we definitely plan on the Pearl Harbor. Never been there, and sounds like something we just can't miss.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 18, 2008)

OH!  I didn't realize your second week was going to be on Oahu. 

Then let me restate that.......skip staying on Oahu the first night and just go straight to your timeshare if you can.  The only reason I would think it would be worth the hassle after the long flight is if that were your *only* chance to see Pearl Harbor.  

If you really want to try to get a "better" room at your timeshare, I would call a week in advance and ASK how they assign rooms and ASK how you can get the particular kind of room you are looking for.  Every resort has their own process for assigning.   If it is a special occasion (anniversary, etc) tell reservations.  Be super nice.   January should be *less than full occupancy*, so I would think you could talk to someone and try for a better room at any time and it wouldn't necessitate an extra day of travel......either call the day you check in from WHEREVER (even from the airport on the way there), or call a week or a few days in advance, or just talk to them when you get there.  It won't be like Christmas week or some summer months when it is wall-to-wall people at the timeshares. 

If you're dead set on getting to the resort early to stand at the front desk and ASK for a better room, then I would just go straight to your final destination island that day you arrive in Hawaii and spend the night THERE in a "splurge" place. 

We did a "splurge" for our first night a few years back.  We looked on Travelocity, Expedia, Hotels.com, etc. 2 weeks in advance for someplace running last minute deals and had lots of options (and that was for a high demand vacation time).  I didn't feel like messing around with bidding on Priceline.  Or figure out a few places you would LIKE to stay and call them directly a week in advance and explain that you would want their best deal for one night.

When checking in in Hawaii, always chat up the person checking you in.  At one hotel we were given a HUGE room upgrade at a hotel (from a simple room to a massive oceanfront suite with glass overlooking Diamondhead and Waikiki on 2 sides of the room) just because the guy checking in had the same name as one of my sons (Henry) and they started chatting (my Henry was all of about 5 years old at the time).  I think the room was sitting there empty and he thought "nice family, why not....."


----------



## daventrina (Jul 18, 2008)

cindi said:


> I had thought about a "splurge" on the hotel for that Friday night, but we ARE giong to be really tired, and will probably go right to bed. ....


In that case, did you consider flying to Maui instead, there by making the next day a fun day instead of another travel day.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 18, 2008)

I agree.  Go all the way to Maui your first day and stay there!  That will make day 2 seem like vacation has started!!!!


----------



## cindi (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, we definitely could do that. Continue on to Maui that first day and spend the night there. For some reason that idea never occured to me.  

It would entail collecting our luggage and then checking in again. Seems like a lot of work, but maybe it would be worth it. 

Our first week is at the Westin in Maui, and the second at Ko Olina, btw.  

Heck, maybe we could even get a studio for that first night right at the Westin. Hmmm.


----------



## lynne (Jul 18, 2008)

cindi said:


> Well, we definitely could do that. Continue on to Maui that first day and spend the night there. For some reason that idea never occured to me.
> 
> It would entail collecting our luggage and then checking in again. Seems like a lot of work, but maybe it would be worth it.
> 
> ...



Most of the airlines have agreements with Hawaiian Air where you will be able to check your luggage through to your final destination.  Check with your airline.


----------



## cindi (Jul 19, 2008)

I mentioned the idea to DH this morning, but he figures it is hard enough just to get to Oahu from here.

He is also concerned about the potential for missing our connection there. Who knows with all the cancellations and changes in airline schedules?

Since out inter island flights would be a seperate reservation, there is no need for NW to be concerned about us missing our connection to Hawaiian.

I have to say, I am still leaning towards continuing on to Maui. I really like the idea of getting to our destination instead of feeling rather in limbo. 

Those of you who stayed the first night in Oahu and then continued on the next day, how did that work for you?


----------



## charford (Jul 19, 2008)

I always make the connecting flight that first day. There are so many interisland flights, that it's truly like catching a bus. If you miss one, there will be another along shortly. For a route like HNL-OGG, there would be 8-10 flights per day for each airline. 

I fly NWA all the time to the islands. I would think that if you ask, they will link the two reservations together. 

HNL is not a very large airport. It would only take a few minutes to collect luggage, even if you have to, and check in for your next flight. Last month, I travelled to KOA from Hong Kong - had already been in transit for 24hours with 2 kids when I arrived in HNL. It really wasn't any trouble to collect luggage, go through the inspections and check in for another flight.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 19, 2008)

*Priceline*

Though it now seems a moot point, if you've never used Priceline, it's a good idea to check out Bidding For Travel first.  Take a little time to read the advice about bidding, and you can also see what others have bid, and other valuable info for using Priceline.
http://biddingfortravel.yuku.com/


----------



## cindi (Jul 19, 2008)

Jaybee said:


> Though it now seems a moot point, if you've never used Priceline, it's a good idea to check out Bidding For Travel first.  Take a little time to read the advice about bidding, and you can also see what others have bid, and other valuable info for using Priceline.
> http://biddingfortravel.yuku.com/




Thanks for the link, Jaybee. I will check it out. And it isn't a moot point yet, as I still haven't decided for sure which day and thus where to find a hotel and rental car.


----------



## cindi (Jul 19, 2008)

charford said:


> I always make the connecting flight that first day. There are so many interisland flights, that it's truly like catching a bus. If you miss one, there will be another along shortly. For a route like HNL-OGG, there would be 8-10 flights per day for each airline.
> 
> I fly NWA all the time to the islands. I would think that if you ask, they will link the two reservations together.
> 
> HNL is not a very large airport. It would only take a few minutes to collect luggage, even if you have to, and check in for your next flight. Last month, I travelled to KOA from Hong Kong - had already been in transit for 24hours with 2 kids when I arrived in HNL. It really wasn't any trouble to collect luggage, go through the inspections and check in for another flight.



Don't you have to go to a whole different building to catch the interisland flights? I am just not sure how much time to plan for, if we do go that route. We arrive HNL at 5:50pm. I am really rather concerned about NW up and changing all the times on me before hand and then there we sit.

The last time we flew to Maui, we were held up in the MSP airport for like 8 hours. We arrived in HNL at about 2am. They had to get a crew up in the middle of the night to fly everyone on to Maui. It was a nightmare. Somehow I don't have a whole lot of faith NW won't do it again.


----------



## mjkaplan (Jul 19, 2008)

cindi said:


> I mentioned the idea to DH this morning, but he figures it is hard enough just to get to Oahu from here.
> 
> He is also concerned about the potential for missing our connection there. Who knows with all the cancellations and changes in airline schedules?
> 
> ...



We flew into HNL last August and then on to the Big Island the next day and that worked out great for us.  We stayed at the Ohana Airport Hotel.  It is nothing special, we just wanted a clean, comfortable place to crash for the night.  The hotel is newly renovated and they had a free shuttle to and from the airport (about a 5 minute drive).  When we arrived at baggage claim, we called the hotel and they sent the shuttle over for us, the next day, it brought us right back to our terminal.  We did not want to hassle with heading into Waikiki just to sleep overnight.  Hope this helps.

http://www.ohanahotels.com/hotels_detail.aspx?hotel=91

Mike


----------



## daventrina (Jul 19, 2008)

cindi said:


> Don't you have to go to a whole different building to catch the interisland flights?


For us it was about a 10 minute walk between terminals. There is a free shuttle the runs between also.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 20, 2008)

Cindi, what about scheduling a direct flight that goes straight to Maui, instead of Honolulu?  Cuts out an extra leg from your trip, and may actually even arrive earlier, since you wouldn't have the interisland flight to worry about.  

Then you could book your return flight from Honolulu, and only have the one interisland leg to deal with.  And for that, you could walk on the ferry and have a new adventure along the way.  No interisland flight required.  

Worth considering?

Dave


----------



## cindi (Jul 20, 2008)

I wish I could have flown directly into Maui, but it wasn't something we were able to chose. We wanted to upgrade our flights with FF miles and that didn't seem to be a choice. 

We absolutely loved our trip to Hawaii MANY years ago, but DH and I both said never again. That flight was an absolute killer out of ND. The only way we would do it was if we could get first class seats, which is HOPEFULLY going to make the trip much less uncomfortable. 

I have booked my inter island flights with Island Air already, so that part is all done.

Now I just have to find a hotel and car rentals. 

I was trying to read through the Priceline site Jaybee linked, and it is making me feel really dense.


----------



## cindi (Jul 20, 2008)

daventrina said:


> For us it was about a 10 minute walk between terminals. There is a free shuttle the runs between also.




Good to know. I didn't remember how long it took us to get there on our last trip, which was really long ago.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 20, 2008)

I concur with Charford above - If you fly to Maui on Friday night, have NW book your reservation for you.  It might cost more, but ask them if your NW flight has a three hour delay and you miss your flight to Maui or even if you miss the last flight to Maui, will they cover the expense of putting you on a later flight or in a hotel if needed??  I think they are required to do that if the reservations are linked together.  However, you already have one reservation and making the second one later may not qualify.  

The Superferry during January is unreliable.  There were too many days this past winter that it could not sail because of the high seas.  During the summer, I would considered it, but not January.

If you decide to stay on Oahu, there are two hotels close to the airport that have a shuttle.  They are not any cheaper than Waikiki, but a lot more convenient.  Getting in at 5:50 is kind of late for doing anything in Waikiki.  

If NW will not cover the connection for the interisalnd flight, I would stay on Oahu the first night.  It is not worth the gamble of missing the flight.  I guess that I have seen too many delays in my past and don't like the odds.


----------



## tompalm (Jul 20, 2008)

By the way, NW ranks near the bottom for being on time.

http://www.usatoday.com/travel/flights/2007-11-05-airline-ontime-ratings_N.htm


----------



## cindi (Jul 21, 2008)

When I checked the price for NW for the interisland flights, they were something like $857!!!  And that's per person!!    

I just don't trust the whole connection thing, so we have decided to stay on Oahu. We can try to catch some sleep that night, and then fly over to Maui at 12:30.  That should work out nicely.

Now, if I could just figure out the whole Priceline thing.


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 21, 2008)

We always fly Northwest to the Islands.  Because we use FF miles for at least some of our tickets each time, we end up having tickets booked into HNL, then end up booking our interisland tickets separately, so like you the tickets aren't "linked together".  Having said that, we have NEVER had a problem making the connection.

When you get to your airport to check in, just show them your e-ticket and itinerary for the Hawaiian Airlines flight and ask them to "check your bags all the way through".  You can do the same thing when checking in with Hawaiian to come home.  The airlines do this all the time and think nothing of it.  My dad was refused one time, but that was right after 9/11 and he didn't have his e-ticket and itinerary handy to prove he was actually on the flight.  Even then, he was able to pick up his bags and make the connection without a problem.

Once you land in HNL, you are directed to the Wiki-Wiki bus OR you can walk to the "InterIsland Terminal".  We've done it both ways, depending on how much we want to stretch our legs after the flight and how sleepy our kids are.  Fully 1/2 the people on any given flight are heading to the interisland flights, so you just kind of follow the herd.  Tell your husband that it is easier than making a night stop in HNL!

We generally try to give ourselves 90 minutes for a connection, which gives us time to cruise the gift shops and have a drink or snack.  Northwest has changed our times before, and we have done it (with time to spare) with a 45 minute connection time.  If your flight did get changed, you can always call Hawaiian and explain the problem and change your flight......believe me, they've heard it all before.

As mentioned before, it you end up missing your flight, there is usually another flight within the hour to the same island.  Conversely, if you end up at the gate EARLY, you can check and see if there is room on an earlier flight to get on board (just make sure they get your bags on board also).

I just remembered.....once we were flying on to Maui (that was our very tight connection) and we made our flight with no problem, but when we tried to pick up our luggage on Maui it wasn't there.  The next flight in from HNL on Hawaiian was an hour later, so we went and grabbed a quick dinner, did some grocery shopping, then swung back to the airport and sure enough our bags were on the next flight.  That was when I learned that you can have them mark your bag at check-in with a special "Short Connection Time" tag (or something like that).  Hawaiian did it on the flight back when we again had a short connection time.  That time our bags made the connection just fine in HNL to our Northwest flight.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 21, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> As mentioned before, it you end up missing your flight, there is usually another flight within the hour to the same island.  Conversely, if you end up at the gate EARLY, you can check and see if there is room on an earlier flight to get on board (just make sure they get your bags on board also).
> 
> I just remembered.....once we were flying on to Maui (that was our very tight connection) and we made our flight with no problem, but when we tried to pick up our luggage on Maui it wasn't there.  The next flight in from HNL on Hawaiian was an hour later, so we went and grabbed a quick dinner, did some grocery shopping, then swung back to the airport and sure enough our bags were on the next flight.  That was when I learned that you can have them mark your bag at check-in with a special "Short Connection Time" tag (or something like that).  Hawaiian did it on the flight back when we again had a short connection time.  That time our bags made the connection just fine in HNL to our Northwest flight.



Whenever we've connected in HNL, our bags have always been on the next flight to our destination even if we are on a later flight.  We'll go to the gate and try to do standby for the next flight, but not be allowed on board.  But when we arrive and go to baggage claim, invariably our bags are already there, having been sent on the earlier flight.

I'm sure that in baggage claim they don't bother matching bags to specific flights. If they see the bag tagged for a certain airport, they just send it on the first available plane to that destination.


----------

